
Phlogiston Theory - everyone
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phlogiston_theory
======
zunzun
In the year 1885 it was clearly obvious to any educated person that the sun
was a giant lump of coal burning in the air of space, continually fed with
additional coal from meteorites.

